
California Franchise Tax Bureau - roccogen
I need some help! Can the California Franchise Tax Board hold a single owner personally liable for not paying the $800 annual fee for a foreign LLC formed in Florida and registered with the State of California. It was registered in California in 2012 and legally stopped in 2015.  The company has never made money, but lost a lot.  No money was given back to the owner. They are threatening me saying they can pierce the corporate veil and make me pay.  I know California needs money but I put so much money into this corporation I don&#x27;t have anything left. I think they are trying to scare me!
======
pbarnes_1
California doesn't "need" money -- but the FTB are no joke. Don't mess with
the FTB.

You need to consult a lawyer (probably costs more than $800), or just pay them
the $800.

